# pet insurance for "exotics" , would be good if someone here offered it.



## kingofnobbys (Apr 3, 2016)

I was reading some posts on an American exotics board, apparently 2 beardies can be insured for about 17USD / month with exclusions to cover only for pre-existing conditions.

See link 
Veterinary pet Insurance Company 
policy document .... https://www.petinsurance.com/images/VSSimages/media/pdf/Avian_Exotic_Ben_Sched_2002.pdf

Anyone know of any companies offering similar insurance for pets (avian and exotics) here ? 

Heck you can get insurance for just about anything else , why not our pet reptiles ?


----------



## Wally (Apr 3, 2016)

I doubt anything has changed since you last asked. Which wasn't all that long ago.

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/sho...ptiles-to-cover-vet-costs?highlight=insurance


----------

